# Repair Nonunion Fibular with autograft



## lredd (Sep 4, 2009)

Need help please finding the appropriate CPT code. I have a procedure for a repair of a nonunion fibular shaft with tibia autograft.  The physician used code 20902.  There was not a seperate incision to retrieve the bone graft, all of the work was done through the same incision.  Thanks!


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 5, 2009)

It would be helpful to see the OP note.


----------

